# French Tax Help Needed



## Freddyfox (12 d ago)

Hello

I work in France but unlike the UK my French Payslip is lots of lines and deductions. Somehow UK payslips seem so much clearer than French

Is there anyone in this forum who can help me understand the deductions on my payslip ? or can recommend somebody who can ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Search online for "fiche de paie" and you'll find any number of sites that explain the standard pay slip in France. (Yeah, the format is mandated for the employers.) Use a translator app if the French is a bit overwhelming for you.

Basically, the only figure you need from your final fiche de paie for the year is the "net imposable" which deducts the amounts deductible from your gross pay for tax purposes. This is the number that should appear on your pre-printed tax form when you get to that point (usually after you file your first declaration). 

Although the format is much more detailed and confusing, you'll find that with all the stuff that is preprinted on the tax forms, the declaration process is actually pretty open and transparent here in France. Things get more complicated if you have income from foreign sources, like rents or interest income, but for your French sourced income, you actually get to see exactly what the Fisc has on file for you.


----------

